# Mathews z7?



## YUNGBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

I am looking for a mathew z7 should I buyh a new one or get a used one already decked out? What is a good price for both?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## goblue20 (Sep 1, 2010)

YUNGBUCK said:


> I am looking for a mathew z7 should I buyh a new one or get a used one already decked out? What is a good price for both?
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


When deciding to buy new or used, it all depends on your budget. If you can afford to buy new, and that's the route you want to take than by all means do it. With that being said, there is not a thing wrong with a well taken care of used bow. I would recommend archerytalk.com. I was in your position in December. Actually sold my DXT on there and bought a two week old z7. Usually, you can get a bare bow z7 for around 650. All rigged out, you are probably looking at 850 and up depending on what accessories you are looking for on the bow. If you decide to go on Archerytalk, be patient and make sure you check feedback of the sellers, and also get pictures of the bow. It's a very good website, but do go on with caution to make sure you don't get a bad deal. Hopefully this helped, and good look with your search.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

A used z7 is still going to be close to MSRP price. Mathews hold their resale value for a long time. You could get a used one in great condition. You going to be shelling out a lot of money either way so I would just get a new one. I got mine New last year for a great deal thanks to a friends discount and I'm sure I could sell it this year for just as much as I paid if not more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

With that said the z7 is an awesome bow you won't be disappointed in!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I just picked this Z7 up at a auction yesterday....and you would puke it you know what I paid for it.....not because I paid too much either.....Gonna change a few things to my liking.....but couldn't pass it up.......Mack


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

nevermind -deleting my post


----------

